# FA Myths Thread #14



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2012)

"Women always gain weight when they turn some specific age, when they get married, when they get pregnant....and so an FA can date any woman and be confident that in time she'll get fat."


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Apr 10, 2012)

hi Man Wish That Were True.


----------



## MrRabbit (Apr 15, 2012)

If that were true, every maaried woman with children would be fat. Alas, that's not the case, definitely not in the country where I live.

I have noticed that the women who gain most weight during marriage/pregnancy - perhaps not surprisingly - often already had a little bit of chubbyness when they were younger. 

It would still be wrong though to start dating someone because you expect them to become bigger. You should love them as they are.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 16, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Women always gain weight when they turn some specific age, when they get married, when they get pregnant....and so an FA can date any woman and be confident that in time she'll get fat."



That's true for some women, but anyone who is a young, aspiring FA who seeks to spend his life with a fat partner, definitely should not count on it.


----------



## Nordiques (Apr 16, 2012)

MrRabbit said:


> It would still be wrong though to start dating someone because you expect them to become bigger. You should love them as they are.



Exactly that.

I hope the real FA myth here is that FAs think about women in terms of how much larger she might become. It's no different than dating a woman of size because you suspect, for whatever reason, that she will get thin, and I think all FAs would be opposed to that...so it goes both ways.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 16, 2012)

Half true. A human body starts breaking down after 40 unless they're total fitness freaks so eventually you either take better care of yourself or you get fat.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Half true. A human body starts breaking down after 40 unless they're total fitness freaks so eventually you either take better care of yourself or you get fat.



Once you get there and past that, you may see things very differently.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 18, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Once you get there and past that, you may see things very differently.



Yeah Kevin, really.

Remind me how it's been the past two time we've worked out together? I mean with you being 25 and me being 43.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 19, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah Kevin, really.
> 
> Remind me how it's been the past two time we've worked out together? I mean with you being 25 and me being 43.



Isn't that my point? You being the fitness freak can kill me on the stairmaster but someone else your age without the gym dedication may not last as long lol


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 19, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Isn't that my point? You being the fitness freak can kill me on the stairmaster but someone else your age without the gym dedication may not last as long lol



Try me.  And I was a senior in High School when LoveBHMS was born.


----------

